# Early neutering vs 2 seperate surgeries?



## Jline123 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello, my wife and I are having a hard time deciding what to do in regards to our puppy. He is 4 months old and was born with an umbilical hernia. There are actually two, perpendicular to one another, but only one is protruding. You can stick two or three fingers in each one, so getting it corrected is of utmost importance. However, we aren't sure if we should have him neutered at the same time, or if we should put him through two surgeries and wait on getting him fixed until he's at least one year old? I feel strongly about both options, so if anyone could provide some guidance it would be greatly appreciated.

What would you do? Get him fixed at 4 months, or have him go through two seperate surgeries? Thanks!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I would not neuter a four month old puppy unless the neuter itself was absolutely medically necessary. He needs those hormones for proper growth and development.


----------



## Jline123 (Jan 23, 2016)

GypsyGhost said:


> I would not neuter a four month old puppy unless the neuter itself was absolutely medically necessary. He needs those hormones for proper growth and development.


Thank you, I am leaning that way too. At what age would you neuter?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I would not neuter unless my dog had health problems that would be solved by neutering. For those who choose to alter their dogs, I hear most like to wait until 18-24 months. The growth plates should be closed by then and the dog will have had some time to mature before hormones are taken away. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your dog on the umbilical hernia surgery!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not neuter at four months. If you feel you need to neuter, I would wait.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If it is medically necessary, I would have the hernia fixed but no way neuter him at this baby stage. If you decide to wait with the neuter, make sure his little balls are safe once he is on the table. Sometimes a male lying like this can cause him to be neutered as a result of a conditioned reflex by the vet staff .
My male in the past needed a tumor removed and with a red marker ( I was prepared!) I wrote on the consent form: NO NEUTER! The vet tech responded with, "But it is so tempting!" Yeah, right.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Besides all the other reasons not to neuter so young, the neuter surgery will increase the time the pup is under anesthetic. At four months old, I would fix the hernia if necessary, but not neuter. Good luck.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

agree with the others.. don't neuter now.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No, I would not neuter at 4 months old


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Some hernias close as the pup ages. I would wait and keep an eye on the larger one. I would not neutered ever unless remaining intact is a health issue. If you are going to neutered, I would delay as long as possible.


----------



## Jline123 (Jan 23, 2016)

Doc said:


> Some hernias close as the pup ages. I would wait and keep an eye on the larger one. I would not neutered ever unless remaining intact is a health issue. If you are going to neutered, I would delay as long as possible.


Thanks for the reply. He is going to be neutered regardless, but I am thinking we are going to wait and see how the hernia goes for a while. It isn't causing him any pain, at least when we push it back it, which is several times a day. And I honestly think it's getting larger.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The problem with large hernias is that they can begin to close leaving some of the intestine outside and choke it off, which can cause it to die, and possibly kill the pup. Don't listen to us on this, go with what your vet says. 

I am just curious, why are you going to neuter?


----------

